# Am I in England?



## seamon (Jan 17, 2015)

There's something wrong with my BSNL connection these days as my location shifts to England. When I am chatting with my friend on FB, it shows that I am in England. When I google search anything(like a cell phone), it shows price in punds. LOL HELP!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 17, 2015)

^sometimes similar thing happens in my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop.
Whenever I go to Yahoo India,the  weather location(default) shows my location at Hong Kong!!!!!!??????


----------



## $hadow (Jan 17, 2015)

My BSNL BB has constantly showing my address at about 300km away from my location.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 17, 2015)

Which DNS are you guys using?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 18, 2015)

Probably as BSNL have moved to a new IP range and location metrics of sites still haven't updated their data.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2015)

seamon said:


> There's something wrong with my BSNL connection these days as my location shifts to England. When I am chatting with my friend on FB, it shows that I am in England. When I google search anything(like a cell phone), it shows price in punds. LOL HELP!



Happened with me too when I first logged in to my Wnet account (forgot the country name which was displayed)
Its the temporary problem with ISP server


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 7, 2015)

I jut want an opinion or valuable suggestions of sort.

My BSNL Broadband network (Plan : BBG Combo ULD 1445) is showing location as Kolkata correctly onto my desktop across all OS(Windows 7 & Linux OS...)

Whereas in case of me DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Laptop, under Linux Mint-17.1(64-bit) OS,  location is again correctly shown as Kolkata.
But in Windows-8.1(64-bit) OS,  location within  "Yahoo" webpage is shown as "*Hong Kong*"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is it a problem with the Windows-8.1 OR the DELL Inspiron 14 5447 notebook itself???


----------

